# Ayuda con una encuesta de 10 preguntas facil



## osmar33 (May 2, 2012)

hola soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica , estoy en segundo semestre y mi maestra de metodologia nos encargo un trabajo sobre nuestra carrera y orita vamos en la fase de hacer preguntas sobre cierto tema que elegí de mi carrera . mi tema fue semiconductores
son solo 10 preguntas con opccion multiple 
por favor poner nomas su nombre y si tiene conocimiento del tema (estudio electronica, trabaja en una empresa de electronica cosas asi)
perdon si escribi algo mal   gracias 

de antemano muchas gracias

1)¿si trabaja cuales son las actividades que usted realiza?
a)arma productos   b)repara maquinaria     c)otra (especificar por favor)  d) no trabajo

2)¿cuantos años lleva en su trabajo?
a)menos de 1año  b)entre 1 y  5años     c)mas de 5 años  d) no trabajo

3)¿Lee sobre avances tecnologicos sobre su area de trabajo?
a) muy seguido   b) aveces  c)rara vez  d) nunca

4)¿que mejoras se han visto en los aparatos eléctricos con el tiempo ? 
a) reducción de tamaño  b) reducción de costo c)mas duraderos d)otras mejoras (especificar cuales)

5)¿los materiales o circuitos semiconductores en que aparatos se pueden encontrar ?
a)en todos los aparatos electrónicos(85 a 100%) b) en algunos (50 a 85%) c)rara vez (0 a 50%)

6)¿a tomado curso de semiconductores?
a)1 curso  b) entre 1 y 3 cursos   c) mas de 3cursos   d)nunca

7)¿consideras que los circuitos o materiales semiconductores son lo mas importante en la electrónica?
a) si es lo mas importante  b) no mucho pero si es algo importante c) no son importantes

8)¿del 1 al 10  que tanto a mejorado la vida humana gracias a los semiconductores (siendo 10 como que la a mejorado demasiado)?

9)¿que tanto tiempo puedes usar un aparato que contenga un semiconductor sin que este se queme o se dañe por el uso? 
a)menos de 1 año  b)entre 1 y 8 años  c) mas de 8 años   

10)¿menciona 3 aparatos comunes que usen semiconductores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2012)

b
c
b
a-b
a
c
a
7
c
audio video microondas


----------



## chclau (May 4, 2012)

1 c: Diseño
2b
3a
4ab 
5a
6c
7a
88
9c
10 teléfono celular, reproductor MP3, computadora personal


----------

